# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Завод Мегавес. Крановые весы МК и электронные динамометры ДАЦ.

## tagrojucalo3

Начал поиски где купить  динамометры, крановые весы, стропы. Стал искать где можно заказать в сети. После поисков наткнулся на сайт #megaves.  Почему ? Нашёл много хороших отзывов, низкая цена, продолжительная гарантия. После заказа со мной быстро связались, уточнили данные доставки. В итоге быстро привезли согласно срокам. Установили так же согласно договору.  По итогу, что сказать ? Качественное оборудование. По прошествии времени оборудование работает без проблем, а это показатель, так как оборудование и комплектующие используются чуть ли не круглосуточно!  Ищите где  заказать, попробуйте это сделать на сайте. Советую!   Ах да, сам сайт   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

